# The Fourth



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

For all of you who have spent time in the service of this country, be it law enforcement, medical teams, and/or the armed forces - THANK YOU!

Happy Fourth!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes- thanks to those who serve in uniform and in those who support. A celebration of our nation and fellow citizenry.

Here is a public link to a work of art my son did and I think it is worth 4 minutes. (I'm sure I'm biased) I know many don't do Facebook, but hold your nose for a couple minutes. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=146314143698689


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> For all of you who have spent time in the service of this country, be it law enforcement, medical teams, and/or the armed forces - THANK YOU!
> 
> Happy Fourth!


I couldn't agree more! Everybody stay safe out there!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

My thoughts are also with those Farmers and business owners who became soldiers in the late 1700's who planted the seed of liberty....

God bless the Military 
God bless LEO
God bless Fire fighters/EMT's
God bless the Constitution 

And God bless The United States Of America!!


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Packout said:


> Yes- thanks to those who serve in uniform and in those who support. A celebration of our nation and fellow citizenry.
> 
> Here is a public link to a work of art my son did and I think it is worth 4 minutes. (I'm sure I'm biased) I know many don't do Facebook, but hold your nose for a couple minutes.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

+2.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Happy 4th! Packout, your son is talented!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Packout said:


> Yes- thanks to those who serve in uniform and in those who support. A celebration of our nation and fellow citizenry.
> 
> Here is a public link to a work of art my son did and I think it is worth 4 minutes. (I'm sure I'm biased) I know many don't do Facebook, but hold your nose for a couple minutes.
> 
> ...


Pretty awesome!!~


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words and for Jeff for posting the thread.


----------

